

Custom Music Generator - dejv
http://tones.wolfram.com

======
DanielStraight
To play I must have Quicktime, for which I have to give Apple information they
don't need. To download, I have to give Wolfram information they don't need.
This all despite the fact that I clearly _don't_ need Quicktime in the first
place because the samples on the home page play fine. Screw it. Not worth my
effort.

